# internet support group reserach



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

some feedback from John Grohol on this question: What we do know, however, is that people turn to the online worldbecause it feels more safe and is easier to access with less stigmathan in the face-to-face world. So while there is not a lot of researchin this area (there is some, you'd have to do a PsycINFO searchfor the list though. I've included a link to the MEDLINE literaturebase in this area below), there is certainly good reason to believe thatsuch groups, when properly monitored (such as the supportforums I host on PsychCentral.com itself) and cared for, do offerone more component to people's social support systems.tom


----------

